# Sargent



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I own a 2007 Autorail Dakota (Sargent EC325 unit) and while away this weekend when on the mains electric the EC325 keep on making a noise every now and then and turning the electric supply off and on when the charging rocker switch is in the charge position 'I'.

When the charging rocker switch is in the '0' off position it does not happen.

Also the habitation panel shows mains 'off' when the charging rocker switch is '0' off but all the 230volt lights and electric plug sockets are live. 

I had to endure a very cold night on Saturday as i was worried about the electric problem causing damage of even a fire.

I am forwarding this to Autotrail.

Thank you

Putties


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Putties
I had a problem with my unit. When motoring the unit would not allow my fridge to run on 12v neither the radio which runs off the leisure battery circuit but would charge all battries. Before all this the unit would make a groaning noise every so often if I left it on all night when on hook up, this I thought was a cooling fan so I would switch the charging switch off. The rocker switch that lights up, thats all this switch does switch charging off and on, nothing to do with the 240v circuit within the van.
I phoned Autotrail and they were as much good as a one legged man in a bum kicking competition. Then I put out a request on here and it was picked up by a on very nice man in the tech department at Sargent and he sorted it through my dealer. So I would phone Sargent.
Hope this helps
Colin


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Yes, Ian Sargent phoned me twice on a Saturday morning to try various things to sort a problem I had, which he had spotted on here. Very nice, helpful guy.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Putties, i hope you have had a conversation with Dan in our technical dept by now, and he has everything in hand (no jokes please)
Please do not hesitate to contact us if you need any further assistance.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Buzzing Noise.*

Hi Putties,

I collected my 58 plate Auto-trail Cheyenne 696G last Saturday  We were away all last week and I too noticed a buzzing sound from the Sargent unit, but not all of the time. I also noticed a constant beeping sound in the speakers whilst watching the TV.

What was the solution to your problem?

If Sargent are reading this......any advice?

Regards

Dean


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I contacted Dan at Sargent who dealt with the problem before I had fished explaining the problem. Bl**dy brilliant.

Sargent need a big pat on the back from me and all motorhomers. Maybe they can pass some of this on to other companies who think customer service is working on the tills.

Once again its nice to speak to a civil and caring person on the other end of the phone.

Thank you Dan

Putties


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Guys,

could somebody put the solution on here for future reference.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Putties thanks for the nice words, Dan also sends his thanks.

Morning Clodhopper, we will post the exact cause when the unit has been examined.

Fairportgoer, when the EC325 is working hard then a small amount of noise (electrical) is sometimes experienced, but this soon stops when the batteries are "lifted" from the discharged state. 
With regard to the beeping noise, i am not sure about this, could you please provide me with a little more info? what monitor,head unit is fitted to the 696G?

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Just had a reply from Sargent to a question which was directed to Karl Hulse. It appears he is no longer with Sargent. If he has moved on then he will be missed on this forum but it is good to see that Sargent are still providing excellent support outside the deealership network.

Good Luck Karl and thanks for all the help given. Keep up the good work Sargent.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

lufc said:


> Just had a reply from Sargent to a question which was directed to Karl Hulse. It appears he is no longer with Sargent. If he has moved on then he will be missed on this forum but it is good to see that Sargent are still providing excellent support outside the deealership network.
> 
> Good Luck Karl and thanks for all the help given. Keep up the good work Sargent.


seconded! Very best of luck Karl


----------

